
Git v2.12.0 - TimWolla
http://public-inbox.org/git/xmqqd1e72xs5.fsf@gitster.mtv.corp.google.com/
======
jwilk
Release notes:

[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/git/git.git/tree/Documentation/R...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/git/git.git/tree/Documentation/RelNotes/2.12.0.txt)

~~~
doomrobo
That is a very readable changelog. I particularly like the use of "Command X
learned Y" to skirt some potentially awkward phrasing.

~~~
giovannibajo1
Unfortunately, it's presented in a way that's totally unreadable on mobile.

~~~
majewsky
Depends on your screen, I guess. The 80-column format fits my phone's screen
quite nicely with a bit of zooming.

~~~
giovannibajo1
Yes, but then the font is too small then.

Phones aren't meant to render hard-wrapped fixed-fonts pages. In fact, web
isn't meant for that, and the web is probably by far the first mean of
consumption for this kind of release notes nowadays.

------
746F7475
What is the point of this? I mean "alt-git" and "gitster"?

